# Toshiba, HP, or Acer???



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm in the market for a new laptop but I want everyone's opinion on these 3 brands. I've owned Toshiba and Dell and never had issues with them. My girlfriend as an Acer but the sound isn't loud at all even at max level. Wanted to get everyone's opinion as to which brand I should stick with. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

If you have owned Toshiba and Dell before, then go for the most economical. My wife likes Dell. I like HP.


----------



## Goliver24 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have owned a Dell and a Toshiba. I love my Toshiba which I personally think is the best. Dell is good, but your just paying for the name brand on it. HP's normally have good reviews, but I have never owned one, and probably wont. I will more then likely stick with Toshiba for laptops from here on out. Acer I probably wouldn't get. I do not know much about them, but since you have already owned a Toshiba and didn't have any problems out of it I would probably just stick with it.


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

Does anyone have any opinions on this laptop and the price (refurbished)? I'm just wondering if I should trust refurbished models.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3530892&CatId=2511


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd pick Acer over HP and Trashiba any day. I own one, my sister has one and my mother owns one. We love them and have had virtually no problems.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

the last few years I have been getting hp because you get more for your money. I have had absolutely no problems other than those I caused. I have used the others also.

The reality is theres really not bad computer manufacturers, thats not to say you will not get a lemon. Most use the same parts on the inside, just the name is different on the outside. 

As refurnished ones, I tend to stay away from them since most I have seen only have 90 day warranties or when reading the fine print theres a disclaimer about the actual specifications may be different from the one shown.


----------



## Suraj182 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have an Acer, it's caused me quite a few problems, I'd go with Toshiba then HP. Toshiba usually give you better value for money. If you must, go with Acer but I wouldn't reccomend it.


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

Thats what I've been finding with the HP's. They offer more options for the same amount of money for a toshiba. I was leaning towards getting a 17" HP entertainment laptop today but some part of me remembered some negative opinions gave on HP's. COMPUSA (formerly COMPUSA) had their lappies all on markdown due to liquidation. They had a 17" for $750 and the exact model as a 14" for $650. Both models have the HD screens, remotes, bluetooth, independent video cards, 2gb Ram, 160gb HD, cam/mic, etc. I think in this case, HP might be the better bet don't you think? According to an employee there were only a few left of each so I may rush over after work tomorrow to pick one up. I'm just debating on the 17" or the 14".


----------



## kolevich (Jan 16, 2008)

Summer 2007 I was choosing my first Laptop. I was choosing between Toshiba and HP. I almost decided to get HP Pavilion 2127 but finally I purchased Toshiba Satellite M100-222. So I will tell you about this two (Acer won't be my choice).
Well, HP has one obvious advantage over Toshiba - its design. It looks more smart than Toshiba. Nice design, perfect frame. Toshiba was more charged for that money. I've bought Toshiba for about 1000 euros while HP cost a little bit more expensive.
My Toshiba has Intel Core 2 Duo 2100, 1 gig RAM, 80 Gb HDD, ATI Radeon X1400. I like how it sounds. It has Harman Cordon speakers. This label is installed on Range Rover autos. :smile:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Steer clear of HP: SEE HERE


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

I actuallly found a deal on a Toshiba 17". I stayed with Toshiba


----------

